# Gardenia Plaza - Egypt



## jesuis1837 (Jun 29, 2006)

Anyone ever been there?  I know it is II affiliated but because i dont own any resort from them i dont know what is the rating they gave out to that resort and there is nothing either on TUGG reviews for Egypt about them...  If anyone have some fresh news about it i would love to hear it!


----------

